# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Help me make a Fake Chimney!

## scooterman

Hi All, 
I have a council that is very much attached to chimneys! 
The problem is, is that i need to demolish the chimney/fireplace inside the house - thus leaving a load of bricks sticking up out of the roof that will not be supported.  Quotes to support with steel & what not are ridiculous, so the whole thing as is, must come down. 
To appease/trick/piss off my council, my plan is to demolish the whole thing, then construct a lightweight frame covered in cement sheet & stick thin bricks/brick tiles to it in place of the old exterior chimney.  Yes it won't look the best but it'll have to do. 
Why doesn't anyone in Melbourne know what thin bricks are?  I've rung everywhere & am getting sick of trying to explain what a thin brick is!  They're super common overseas & i've even found sellers in NSW, QLD & SA. 
Does anyone know where i can get thin bricks in Melbourne?  Y'know, thin bricks......brick tiles.....slim bricks.......brick cladding (eeeeew! - cladding is such a dirty word!)......those really thin bricks you can stick on! 
Failing that - does anyone know how thin a brick cutter could cut a brick lenghways? 
HELP!  THIS IS INFURIATING!!  :Cry:  :Annoyed:  :No:  :Eek:  :Confused:  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## Black Cat

Why do you need to demolish the chimney inside the house? Are there no alternatives?

----------


## scooterman

Nope.  It's a long story that i won't go into, but it has to go (but the Man says the chimney has to stay!)

----------


## Bedford

This any good?  New Durabric Australia - Home Page

----------


## Moondog55

Seriously knowing what is happening may help some members who may be getting into the same situation, besides I'm nosy. LOL :Biggrin:

----------


## scooterman

OK then. 
It's a 1890's double brick terrace type house.  It's got one of those fireplaces in the corner of the lounge- you know the one's, the ones that cut off perfectly good room space.  Well, this one is MASSIVE!  It literally cuts 1/4 of the room off.  It's going. 
The lounge in question is to become a bedroom, so sharing 1/4 of a bedroom with a fireplace that will not be used is out of the question, so it's days are numbered.  I even point threateningly at if every now and again when i walk past. 
Yes i could probably insert a beam diagonally across the corner where the fireplace under will be removed, but to be honest, there will still be a hell of a lot of weight in the top half of the chimney up there & it would suck to wake up next it one morning. 
I have seen Durabric, but although my fake chimney will probably rank just a little bit higher on the s**t scale than it currently does, but that durabric stuff will send if way off the charts!  It's pretty horrendous.  It's all one color & too perfect.   
You can definately get real fired/cut thin bricks.  I know, i've seen them.......just not in Melbourne apparently!  
Maybe a picture will jog everyones memory!

----------


## droog

Try these links  New Durabric Australia - Home Page  Brick Facing Tiles, Terracotta Tiles, Paving Design, Brick Pavers 
Regards Dave

----------


## BrickCladding

Try this link.....0438 461 677 or 03 6391 1703 and you will get a Director of a company that makes brick cladding systems, including thinly cut genuine clay bricks for glue-on application. Glueing on isn't what I would recommend for this job though; you could do that, but an easier and quicker technique is on offer. You won't need f/c sheet for this chimney problem incidentally if you take the easy non-glue path, just a timber frame fixed to the truss or whatever might be under there. Supply can be to anywhere, installation help is provided and you'll get all you need to know to resolve this problem, or any other similar one for that matter. 
And why won't it look the best?? Do it properly and it will just look like a brick chimney!!

----------

